# Problème Documents 5 by Readdle



## gigab (19 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour je ne comprend pas le principe de synchronisation sur iCloud Drive de Documents 5

J'enregistre un fichier pdf sur documents 5, le déplace sur iCloud Drive (directement dans l'app) mais sur mon Mac le fichier pdf n'apparaît pas ..

Et vice versa si je mets un fichier depuis mon Mac il n'apparaît pas dans Documents 5 ..

Et cependant dans les deux Mac et documents sur mon iPhone j'ai les fichiers Pages et Keynote créés ...

quelqu'un a t'il une solution à ça ?
Un grand merci d'avance !!


----------



## murphy33 (19 Octobre 2014)

salut,

J'ai moi aussi remarqué beaucoup de bugs sur documents 5. La seule solution est d'attendre une mise à jour.


----------

